# Percy looking for millet



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Percy looking for her millet in her shoe


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*That is SO cute!! I love Percy and her little shoe 💙 💙*


----------



## j35liu (Apr 10, 2021)

That is adorable! I ordered a shoe for my Bert after you were kind enough to recommend it and can't wait to get it


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

She will also pull the shoe around by the laces, it's so funny.😄


----------



## Budgiecat2 (Aug 6, 2020)

Awwww she is so funny and adorable!  😂


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

That's just precious


----------



## Kiwi&CoCo (May 6, 2021)

Cody said:


> Percy looking for her millet in her shoe
> View attachment 256646
> View attachment 256647


This is just too adorable


----------

